# Wraith Loadout Question



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey all! Expanding my 'cron army with 6 Wraiths on a wicked deal from a guy in my gaming group. They're already put together but I'm pretty nimble with a knife and putty and have no real idea how they play (aside from that I like them). My question to you: what's the best use of these guys? Two squads of three, one squad of 6, whip coils all over the place, only one or two...I'm at a loss. Never really considered running much aside from Warriors, Immortals, and Scarabs, with a Monolith and some Night Scythes (maybe a Ghost Ark one day).

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks for reading :drinks:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Run as many squads of Wraiths as you have squads of Spyders and Scarabs so you can Canoptek Harvest them (because regular Wraiths only ruin people's day, rather than make them quit miniature wargaming entirely). Everyone gets Whip Coils. Donezo.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

No Spyders (ever), so no Canoptek Harvest.

Whip coils are really worth it on every model, eh?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Whip coils are really worth it on every model, eh?


Yes, massed I5 attacks are better than some at step 5 and some at 2.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Yes, massed I5 attacks are better than some at step 5 and some at 2.


Mint. Considering it's one point per Initiative gained per model I seriously doubt I'd ever have problems finding the space in a list.

I guess the only remaining question is two squads of three or one of six? A few games in I'd figure it out myself, but I game infrequently and even less frequently with my (now about 1250 points of) Necrons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd probably go with two squads of three, since you're very fast, ignore terrain and can re-roll charge distances; anything you need six Wraiths for can probably be charged by both units without too much difficulty, and since you're Fearless you don't need bigger squads for morale, and since you're purely combat with no shooting there's no risk of shooting with one squad and leaving the other out of range. In return you can engage more targets, and you're even harder to kill (you can't get all six wiped out by some kind of insane dakka unit, which are becoming more and more common). For fast melee units, I'd advocate always bringing a maximised number of minimised squads. It's usually applicable to all other kinds of units to - fill out your FOC before you fill out your squads. It's almost always better to do so unless you're using a lot of unit-based buffs.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you, sweet and blessed child, for not running a Canoptek harvest. Ever since 12 Wraiths in 2 Harvests mauled my entire 1850 point Khorne Daemonkin list in one big tarpit over an entire game and lost a grand total of 2 Wraiths (with cruel wound allocation shenanigans for the few wounds that got through the 3++/4+)...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well reasoned thoughts @MidnightSun, looks like I have three Wraiths to jury rig some coils onto. Separate squads it is!



Mossy Toes said:


> Thank you, sweet and blessed child, for not running a Canoptek harvest.


I really just don't like Spyders. They are stupid looking and rules that crush people's wills to live don't make me want to buy models.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Well reasoned thoughts @MidnightSun, looks like I have three Wraiths to jury rig some coils onto. Separate squads it is!


Honestly, it's not uncommon to find people who are surprised that Wraiths aren't I5 base, so universally bought is that upgrade - it looks like it'd make them a pain in the ass to carry about the place, so I wouldn't bother (as long as everyone who has the same loadout looks the same, the 10% of people who know that Whip Coils aren't standard issue won't care).



ntaw said:


> I really just don't like Spyders. They are stupid looking and rules that crush people's wills to live don't make me want to buy models.


We need more people like you in this hobby, son.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> it looks like it'd make them a pain in the ass to carry about the place


Ain't that the damned truth. I was thinking of breaking one off each of the guys with for the ones without and having one on each model, but they're so fiddly! Cool looking for sure but nerve wracking from a transportation point of view.



MidnightSun said:


> We need more people like you in this hobby, son.


We exist! :drinks:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

If snapping is an issue, which with spindly bits like whips it often is, I might magnetize the base of the whip with the smallest magnets available. It might seem like, ah, underkill for magnets, but it would definitely make sure they don't snap!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Good call on the magnets, Mossy! I'll definitely be trying to get a few in there.


----------

